
Why hasn't renting home as office space have not taken off in U.S? - jasan_s
U.S has Breather, Sharedesk, LiquidSpace, Pivotdesk all which serve in renting unused office spaces, however I assume there are more apartments in San francisco that are empty most of the day than office spaces(especially true for young professionals).Europe has multiple startups i.e Vrumi, SpaceHop &amp; officeRiders that target private home spaces for hourly rentals. What is it about the American target market that is different that has stopped these startups to enter this market. Is it regulations? Americans perception of hourly rentals?
======
flinmaster
Because most homes are not zoned for office space. Working at home is one
thing, renting your house as an office is another. You'd quickly piss off your
neighbors and draw the attention of the city.

